# Systementwickler, Komponentenentwickler



## haliava

Hallo zusammen!
Nochmal ich mit "meinem" Lastenheft! Ich bin jetzt in dem Kapitel "Definitionen" (wo es sich um den Auftraggeber, Auftragnehmer usw. handelt) stecken geblieben. Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen, die spanische Äquivalente zum "Systementwickler" und "Komponentenetwickler" finden? Ich glaube, im zweiten Fall könnte ich einfach "fabricante de los componentes" sagen, aber im ersten?  Vielen Dank für eure Ideen!


----------



## Sowka

Hallo haliava 

"Entwickler" sind nicht fabricantes, sondern das sind die Personen, die in der Entwicklungsabteilung eines Unternehmens arbeiten.

"Bei uns" wird auch zwischen Komponentenentwicklern und Systementwicklern unterschieden: Die einen sorgen dafür, dass die Komponenten in sich ordentlich funktionieren, und die anderen fügen diese Komponenten zu Systemen zusammen - auf der Entwicklungsebene, also auf der gedanklichen Ebene einschließlich der Erstellung von Prototypen.

Erst *dann *kommt das Fabrizieren (der Fertigungsprozess) der neu entwickelten Komponenten und Systeme.

"Entwicklung" scheint desarollo zu sein, sagt LEO.
"Produktentwicklung" ist offenbar desarollo de nuevos productos (Science direct)

"*Desarollo de sistemas*" hat sehr viele Fundstellen.
"*Desarollo de componentes*" auch.

Voilà!

Edit: Dabei fällt mir ein -- diese Definitionen gibt es auch in der ISO 16949 und/oder ISO 9000, und die gibt es 100%ig auch auf Spanisch. Du könntest Dir eine Menge Arbeit sparen, wenn Du nach diesen ISOs googlest und entsprechende Seiten findest. Oft sind das Qualitätsmanagement-Beratungsunternehmen, die genau diese Definitionen in ihre Websites aufgenommen haben.


----------



## veleño

Ja, ich gebe sowka rechts. 

Desarrollo de sistemas.
Desarrollo de componentes.

Es wäre doch gut, wenn du ein bissl context uns geben kannst. Ich vermute, dass es sich um informatik handelt. 

grüsse!


----------



## haliava

Hallo Sowka! Ich bin dir sehr dankbar für deine Antwort! Einiges war mir schon bekannt, z.B.


Sowka said:


> "Entwickler" sind nicht fabricantes, sondern das sind die Personen, die in der Entwicklungsabteilung eines Unternehmens arbeiten..


 Das hier ist für mich neu und sehr interesant:





Sowka said:


> "Bei uns" wird auch zwischen Komponentenentwicklern und Systementwicklern unterschieden: Die einen sorgen dafür, dass die Komponenten in sich ordentlich funktionieren, und die anderen fügen diese Komponenten zu Systemen zusammen - auf der Entwicklungsebene, also auf der gedanklichen Ebene einschließlich der Erstellung von Prototypen..


"Entwicklung" ist natürlich "desarrollo", aber es gibt keinen "desarrollador"(sprich "Entwickler") in RAE, ich hab auch an "técnico de desarrollo" gedacht, aber das scheint fehl am Platz zu sein, da es in diesem Kapitel um die Vertragsverhältnisse geht. 

Die Websites der Qualitätsmanagement-Beratungsunternehmen haben mir auch nicht weiter geholfen
 Also einfach weitersuchen


----------



## haliava

Hallo veleño!


veleño said:


> Ja, ich gebe sowka rechts.
> 
> Desarrollo de sistemas.
> Desarrollo de componentes.
> 
> Es wäre doch gut, wenn du ein bissl context uns geben kannst. Ich vermute, dass es sich um informatik handelt.
> 
> grüsse!


Danke für dein Interesse, es handelt sich leider nicht um die Informatik, sondern um das Automobilindustrieprodukt. Gruss!


----------



## Sowka

haliava said:


> Das hier ist für mich neu und sehr interesant:
> "Entwicklung" ist natürlich "desarrollo", aber es gibt keinen "desarrollador"(sprich "Entwickler") in RAE, ich hab auch an "técnico de desarrollo" gedacht, aber das scheint fehl am Platz zu sein, da es in diesem Kapitel um die Vertragsverhältnisse geht.


 
Hallo haliava 

Das freut mich, wenn ich Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen könnte. Für den "Entwickler" könntest Du entweder "Entwicklungsmitarbeiter" sagen ODER, wenn an dieser Stelle die ganze Funktion "Systementwicklung" gemeint ist, etwas mit "(System-)(Komponenten-)Entwicklungsbereich"



> Die Websites der Qualitätsmanagement-Beratungsunternehmen haben mir auch nicht weiter geholfen
> Also einfach weitersuchen


 
Oh, das tut mir leid.. Ich habe das große Privileg, in einem Unternehmen zu arbeiten, das die Normen in allen für uns relevanten Sprachen verfügbar hält  Das ist eine *so *wichtige Quelle für meine Arbeit..

Schönen Tag noch!


----------

